# WD Red 8TB or WD Purple 8TB ? for storage?



## wolfman (Feb 17, 2020)

As I have seen from some articles and videos, the Red one is for NAS and Purple is for Surveillance camera. Both sounds reliable for long term usage.

my question which to buy from these 2 for storage like collections of movies,avi and mp3 files ??
i need one 8TB because i have alot of libraries with old and new movies and old and new collections of mp3 music ..
so which to buy from these 2?
i am not interesting for the speed,. ...


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 17, 2020)

The purples are supposedly designed with high quantities of continuous writing, whereas the reds are designed specifically for Raid and storage, and heavy read _and_ write use. Between those two, you should take the reds. Personally, I prefer blacks outside of NAS units, because they see common usage, but I want the longer 5-year warranty as opposed to the cheaper blues with a 3-year.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 17, 2020)

I've been making use of a 4TB 5400 Red drive for the past 2 years, lots of reading/writing on it since it houses all the videos/pics for my Plex server. I have to check, but I think I just passed the 3TB mark and I'll be looking to upgrade soon. So far I haven't been disappointed with it, able to easily stream 3 or 4 devices on Plex at the same time without any issues.

I've got a second 4TB I use for backing everything up.


----------



## wolfman (Feb 17, 2020)

i have  heard that   Purple is  not  for storage  because its firmware is optimized for quick (but not accurate) writes. This means that the Purple would "prefer" fast writes over inaccurate writes. This is beneficial in a surveillance setting, but not beneficial when storing  ???

i dont understand something . some  people say  that purples doesnt  have problems  with storage and etc> and some another people say  that  purple  arent  good for storage

Is it true that of the nature of the drive itself, there could be potentially data corruption, which of course scares the heck out of someone who wants to use the WD Purple to store data. ??


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello again Jim, account number 85 I think, I see you have posted the same topic in your usual forum haunts also, I will close the thread and offer you this to help, goodbye! ...………..

Thanks all for the useful and sound advice Ahhzz and neatfeatguy.









						WD Red vs WD Gold vs WD Purple vs WD Black - WD Hard Drive Guide
					

Understanding the difference between WD Blue, Red, Black, Green, Purple and Gold Hard Drives Western Digital have been in the hard drive and SSD market since the 1970s and I think it is safe to say that are one of the biggest and best storage media providers in the world. A lot of this success and




					nascompares.com


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2020)




----------

